# موقع يختص بادارة المشروعات



## Ibrahim alrabib (2 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم .....
أضع هنا عنوان موقع للإستفادة وتبادل المعرفة و لمن يبحث عن هذه المواقع . علماً بأن هذا الموقع يعرض بعض الاوراق بخصوص إدارة المشروعات.
العنوان ...........
http://www.maxwideman.com
أسال الله الكريم أن يوفقتا لما يحبة ويرضاه.
والسلام عليكم..


----------



## mos (2 مارس 2006)

لموقع مفيد بالفعل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mos (2 مارس 2006)

الموقع مفيد بالفعل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mos (2 مارس 2006)

الموقع مفيد بالفعل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأستاذ (3 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراًً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 مارس 2006)

بداية موفقة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ISRAAGARALALM (25 يونيو 2006)

موقع جيد جدا


----------



## arch_hleem (10 أكتوبر 2007)

very usefull


----------



## maseer (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لشكر الجزيل لك الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## CVLMASTER (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hleem (11 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جيد جدا


----------



## arch_hleem (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينة مدني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع مفيد فعلا
شكرا لارشاد الاعضاء اليه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير

موقع اكثر من مفيد

اشكرك كل الشكر


----------



## وسام العطواني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gearbox (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إدارة (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الغبيوي (2 مايو 2008)

الموضوع مفيد


----------



## مكتشف (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وأتمنى المنفعه للجميع


----------



## ابن الدولة (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الموقع


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير والله يرحم والديك


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

